# Have you been making any money?



## Deleted member 6403 (Dec 19, 2021)

Why not, you fucking broke boy?

Get ya chedda, no mac, up.


----------



## LooksDeficiency (Dec 19, 2021)

Making money is impossible


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 20, 2021)

You are fed?


----------



## malishka (Dec 20, 2021)

yes, plenty


----------



## N1666 (Dec 20, 2021)

Make more money than ur parents at the age of 16 @FastBananaCEO


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 20, 2021)

malishka said:


> yes, plenty


Can you buy me this please?


----------



## malishka (Dec 20, 2021)

CookiesAndCream said:


> Can you buy me this please?



anything for my kitten 🐣


----------



## Pumanator (Dec 20, 2021)

making some money isnt that hard for me. but i dont get any dopamine from money. So i just stopped spending it. Money is cope anyway.


----------



## malishka (Dec 20, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> Money is cope anyway.


send it to me, i wanna cope even harder


----------



## .👽. (Dec 20, 2021)

no bro im broke sold my Porsche and my motorcycle u know


----------



## N1666 (Dec 20, 2021)

.👽. said:


> no bro im broke sold my Porsche and my motorcycle u know


Arent you 14?


----------



## .👽. (Dec 20, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Arent you 14?


no 34


----------



## astatine (Dec 20, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> making some money isnt that hard for me. but i dont get any dopamine from money. So i just stopped spending it. Money is cope anyway.


How can I make money at 17


----------



## N1666 (Dec 20, 2021)

astatine said:


> How can I make money at 17


Look at my thread about amazon refund


----------



## BearBoy (Dec 20, 2021)

astatine said:


> How can I make money at 17


turn toenails into protein powder and sell it


----------



## astatine (Dec 20, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Look at my thread about amazon refund


is it viable in the UK? Max money I could refund?


----------



## Pumanator (Dec 20, 2021)

astatine said:


> How can I make money at 17


That will be hard. Just study i guess. perhaps get a teen job. depending in the country u work u can make some money.


----------



## astatine (Dec 20, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> That will be hard. Just study i guess. perhaps get a teen job. depending in the country u work u can make some money.


JFL @ wageslaving 

over for beta cucks like you


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Dec 20, 2021)

malishka said:


> anything for my kitten 🐣


Thanks mommy


----------



## N1666 (Dec 20, 2021)

astatine said:


> is it viable in the UK? Max money I could refund?


I'm from the UK and do it, im 16 and its an easy side hustle. Id say start of small and dont go over 150, you can buy airpods and then refund them and then sell them on gumtree or ebay.


----------



## astatine (Dec 20, 2021)

N1666 said:


> I'm from the UK and do it, im 16 and its an easy side hustle. Id say start of small and dont go over 150, you can buy airpods and then refund them and then sell them on gumtree or ebay.


yeah shit I’m 17 so it might be worth it, how long does it take for the refund to process back into ur acc?

dm me ur snap tbh


----------



## Pumanator (Dec 20, 2021)

astatine said:


> JFL @ wageslaving
> 
> over for beta cucks like you


thats why its cope. Need to wageslave to get a decent amount unless you are lucky. And you need too much money to increase SMV a little, and looks is more important anyway. 

The most cringe experience i had with money in my life was when a friend of mine who is incel looking asf and 1.65m long and build like a woman tried to flirt with a girl friend of mine who is like 1.90m and a normy / HTN, and the only thing he was like i got 500k in crypto wanna date me etc. Sending videos days early of him parrtying and buying expensive bottles.


----------



## N1666 (Dec 20, 2021)

astatine said:


> yeah shit I’m 17 so it might be worth it, how long does it take for the refund to process back into ur acc?
> 
> dm me ur snap tbh


Depends on the seller, probs 3 - 5 days. I can make a group chat on discord with you and other ppl who have messaged me about it so I can walk you through it


----------



## astatine (Dec 20, 2021)

Pumanator said:


> thats why its cope. Need to wageslave to get a decent amount unless you are lucky. And you need too much money to increase SMV a little, and looks is more important anyway.
> 
> The most cringe experience i had with money in my life was when a friend of mine who is incel looking asf and 1.65m long and build like a woman tried to flirt with a girl friend of mine who is like 1.90m and a normy / HTN, and the only thing he was like i got 500k in crypto wanna date me etc. Sending videos days early of him parrtying and buying expensive bottles.


holy fuck it never began for ur friend

165cm hitting on 190cm 

no amount of LL can save him

manlet to manlet even if he does double LL

ascension is only possible with a shit ton of money and a great base


----------



## astatine (Dec 20, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Depends on the seller, probs 3 - 5 days. I can make a group chat on discord with you and other ppl who have messaged me about it so I can walk you through it


calm bro yeah do that, u from London like me?


----------



## N1666 (Dec 20, 2021)

astatine said:


> calm bro yeah do that, u from London like me?


Nah brum


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Jan 7, 2022)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Why not, you fucking broke boy?
> 
> Get ya chedda, no mac, up.


I've been moneymaxxing for almost 13 years, and now have a net worth of 1.6 million USD, between stocks, cryptocurrencies and real estate.


----------



## Pretty (Jan 8, 2022)

Part-Time Chad said:


> I've been moneymaxxing for almost 13 years, and now have a net worth of 1.6 million USD, between stocks, cryptocurrencies and real estate.


Get ur money up brokeboy


----------



## godsmistake (Jan 8, 2022)

Part-Time Chad said:


> I've been moneymaxxing for almost 13 years, and now have a net worth of 1.6 million USD, between stocks, cryptocurrencies and real estate.


congrats but you should have way more tickets after 13 years.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Nah brum


Everyone does refunds in Brum lol


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Everyone does refunds in Brum lol


Really? Most ppl don't know fuck all about it


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Really? Most ppl don't know fuck all about it


Quite a lot of people do it. I know some people who literally make a full time income of like 50k from it.


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Quite a lot of people do it. I know some people who literally make a full time income of like 50k from it.


Do you do it?


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Do you do it?


Nah, I feel like if I ever started doing it I'd lose interest in getting skills and qualifications to earn money in normal ways.

The guys who are making a living off of it put all their eggs in that one basket. While it's a great way to make loads of money, if they ever had to stop for whatever reason, they're going to have to work in low income jobs for the rest of their life.

Not to mention potential legal problems.


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Nah, I feel like if I ever started doing it I'd lose interest in getting skills and qualifications to earn money in normal ways.


This is happening to me rn, im doing a levels (y12) and whilst I can sort of balance it im just thinking how studying and going to uni is a waste of time. I dont just do refunds as well.



YouLiveForYourself said:


> The guys who are making a living off of it put all their eggs in that one basket. While it's a great way to make loads of money, if they ever had to stop for whatever reason, they're going to have to work in low income jobs for the rest of their life.
> 
> Not to mention potential legal problems.


----------



## itorroella9 (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Look at my thread about amazon refund


link


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> This is happening to me rn, im doing a levels (y12) and whilst I can sort of balance it im just thinking how studying and going to uni is a waste of time. I dont just do refunds as well.


Which A Levels, and what are you thinking of going into?

Trust me though, it's not a waste of time. It can feel like that once you start making good, easy money. Think about it, do you really see yourself doing refunds when you're in your 30s and 40s and beyond? Would there even be any methods? If there won't and you have nothing that can get you a good job, you're doomed.


I probably sound a bit like an old man, but studying and getting qualifications are almost an insurance or guarantee of being able to get onto a wage that you can actually live off, and live off for the rest of your life.


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

itorroella9 said:


> link


Mods took it down ill send it later


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Which A Levels, and what are you thinking of going into?


I'm already doing them rn (law, cs and economics). My grades are shit rn because I'm a lazy cunt. I can get A's with a bit of revision but idk how to. 



YouLiveForYourself said:


> Trust me though, it's not a waste of time. It can feel like that once you start making good,easy money. Think about it, do you really see yourself doing refunds when you're in your 30s and 40s and beyond?



yeah good point


YouLiveForYourself said:


> Would there even be any methods? If there won't and you have nothing that can get you a good job, you're doomed.
> 
> 
> I probably sound a bit like an old man, but studying and getting qualifications are almost an insurance or guarantee of being able to get onto a wage that you can actually live off, and live off for the rest of your life.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> I'm already doing them rn (law, cs and economics). My grades are shit rn because I'm a lazy cunt. I can get A's with a bit of revision but idk how to.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah good point


ik you're doing them rn you're in year 12
I meant what degree do you plan on going in to?

Get those grades up. The longer you spend procrastinating it the more you have to revise and therefore the harder it gets. There's a lot of people with potential for 3 A*s but they don't put in the work and end up getting crap grades. Don't be one of them.

There's many different ways of revising, you can load up a YouTube video on it and find the best one for you.

Why do you keep quoting stuff at the end and not saying anything


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> ik you're doing them rn you're in year 12
> I meant what degree do you plan on going in to?


Law or economics 



YouLiveForYourself said:


> Get those grades up. The longer you spend procrastinating it the more you have to revise and therefore the harder it gets. There's a lot of people with potential for 3 A*s but they don't put in the work and end up getting crap grades. Don't be one of them.


Yeah I need to get A's in my end of year mocks so I can have a mogger summer so my dad doesn't rape me and make me study everyday 



YouLiveForYourself said:


> There's many different ways of revising, you can load up a YouTube video on it and find the best one for you.


Using anki rn for revision, heard its good for retaining info


YouLiveForYourself said:


> Why do you keep quoting stuff at the end and not saying anything


My bad


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Law or economics
> 
> 
> Yeah I need to get A's in my end of year mocks so I can have a mogger summer so my dad doesn't rape me and make me study everyday
> ...


Haha same.

Anki is amazing, I used it for GCSEs and I still remember some of the flashcards lol. Need to start using it again.


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Haha same.
> 
> Anki is amazing, I used it for GCSEs and I still remember some of the flashcards lol. Need to start using it again.


What year are you in?


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> What year are you in?


12


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

@N1666 what's so surprising


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Which A Levels, and what are you thinking of going into?
> 
> *Trust me though, it's not a waste of time. It can feel like that once you start making good, easy money. Think about it, do you really see yourself doing refunds when you're in your 30s and 40s and beyond? Would there even be any methods? If there won't and you have nothing that can get you a good job, you're doomed.
> 
> ...


@YouLiveForYourself from this i thought you were in uni or something


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> @YouLiveForYourself from this i thought you were in uni or something


I wish I was. Better than A Levels.


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> I wish I was. Better than A Levels.


Same, I wish it was summer rn


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Same, I wish it was summer rn


Summer is the best.

Especially last summer, we got like 3 months off.


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Summer is the best.
> 
> Especially last summer, we got like 3 months off.


Gonna be looksmaxxed for the summer and enjoy it with my mates . Cant wait tbh, no school stress either


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Gonna be looksmaxxed for the summer and enjoy it with my mates . Cant wait tbh, no school stress either


Yeah it's perfect.

As for looksmaxxing, I have a pretty decent starting base so I'm curious to see how I end up by summer. Hopefully a mogger


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Yeah it's perfect.
> 
> As for looksmaxxing, I have a pretty decent starting base so I'm curious to see how I end up by summer. Hopefully a mogger


I have to get AAA in my end of year otherwise my summers ruined . Got like 5 months left need to start being a nerd. Ordered some nootropics to give me a boost as well


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Jan 8, 2022)

Chad doesn’t need money, he gets unlimited satisfaction, pleasure, and validation from his harem of women that track him down and submit to him


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> I have to get AAA in my end of year otherwise my summers ruined . Got like 5 months left need to start being a nerd. Ordered some nootropics to give me a boost as well


Lol I need those sorts of grades or maybe even higher

The price I have to pay to get into dentistry. Those plans are out of the window if I don't get good mocks.

I looked into nootropics. I'd get them but I've already stacked up on loads of different supplements. I think they'll be enough.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> Chad doesn’t need money, he gets unlimited satisfaction, pleasure, and validation from his harem of women that track him down and submit to him


Tell me you're broke without telling me you're broke.


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Lol I need those sorts of grades or maybe even higher
> 
> The price I have to pay to get into dentistry. Those plans are out of the window if I don't get good mocks.


I'm so glad I didn't go into med jfl


YouLiveForYourself said:


> I looked into nootropics. I'd get them but I've already stacked up on loads of different supplements. I think they'll be enough.


What supplements are u taking atm?


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> I'm so glad I didn't go into med jfl
> 
> What supplements are u taking atm?



Vitamin D3
Vitamin K2
Zinc
Calcium
Magnesium bisglycinate
Fenugreek
Ashwaganda

Going to add in Vitamin C, copper, iodine, and iron soon.


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Vitamin D3
> Vitamin K2
> Zinc
> Calcium
> ...


Just ordered some ashwaghanda, do you notice any benefits? If so what benefits?


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Just ordered some ashwaghanda, do you notice any benefits? If so what benefits?


I only started taking supplements this week actually, and the ashwaganda literally came today. I'll take it every night starting from today and tell you what benefits I find from it.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

@N1666 What supplements have you bought?


----------



## N1666 (Jan 8, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> @N1666 What supplements have you bought?


Ashwaghanda, vitamin d, cod liver oil, and then my mum just bought some nootropic capsules online. Idk what's in them ill check when they come. I ordered turkesterone as well which is a supp for the gym


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 8, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Ashwaghanda, vitamin d, cod liver oil, and then my mum just bought some nootropic capsules online. Idk what's in them ill check when they come. I ordered turkesterone as well which is a supp for the gym


Those are pretty good. You should get a decent test boost from them.


----------



## Part-Time Chad (Jan 8, 2022)

godsmistake said:


> congrats but you should have way more tickets after 13 years.


Unfortunately, I started investing in cryptocurrencies late, in 2017, after a huge run-up.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jan 9, 2022)

@N1666 Ashwaganda is amazing I can't feel any stress at all even if I try to lmao.

Definitely recommend


----------



## JayAscension (May 24, 2022)

Pumanator said:


> making some money isnt that hard for me. but i dont get any dopamine from money. So i just stopped spending it. Money is cope anyway.


How is money cope? Jesus Christ,is everything about girls with y'all?!


----------



## Pumanator (May 24, 2022)

Just dont find any fulfillment from it and unless you live in a 3rd world country where you have to fight to survive I would say earning less money and having a more relaxed live is better then driving in a expensive car or having more expensive clothes.


----------



## Pendejo (May 24, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Mods took it down ill send it later


Do you have any experience with cb logs?


----------



## N1666 (May 25, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Do you have any experience with cb logs?


Are u a sim swapper


----------



## Renai (May 25, 2022)

i spent my wage on zoomer clothes and forgot that in order to look good in them you're supposed to have a zoomer's pretty young face


----------



## Pendejo (May 25, 2022)

N1666 said:


> Are u a sim swapper


Nah, I wish I knew how to do that shit tbh.


----------

